# General > Sport >  Scot Ads Highland League Fixtures - 22.1.11

## Brizer2k7

Scot Ads Highland League Fixtures - Saturday, 22 January 2011
###########################################

Forres Mechanics v Turriff United 
Fraserburgh v Formartine Utd 
Huntly v *Wick Academy* 
Keith v Buckie Thistle 
Lossiemouth v Cove Rangers 
Nairn County v Brora Rangers 
Rothes v Deveronvale 
Strathspey Thistle v Fort William 

all 3 p.m kick-offs

----------


## Brizer2k7

scores from this afternoon

Forres Mechanics 2 v Turriff United 0
Fraserburgh 2 v Formartine Utd 1
Huntly v *Wick Academy* (Off)
Keith 2 v Buckie Thistle 0
Lossiemouth 0 v Cove Rangers 0
Nairn County 5 v Brora Rangers 0
Rothes 2 v Deveronvale 5
Strathspey Thistle v Fort William (Off)

----------

